# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Βόρεια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Νέος Χρήστης από Γέρακα node #6787

## spidercode

Για σε όλους,
Είμαι καινούργιος χρηστής ενδιαφέρομαι να κάνω εγκατάσταση κόμβου backbone.
Παρακαλώ τσεκάρετε το node μου(#6787) και αν μπορείτε να μου πείτε καμία ιδέα με ποιον θα μπορούσα να συνδεθώ ώστε να μπορέσουμε να επεκτείνουμε το δίκτυο με τον καλύτερο δυνατό τρόπο από μια πρώτη ματιά είδα ότι μπορώ να συνδεθώ με τον “RF” σε λίγο καιρό θα έχω διαθέσιμες φωτογραφίες και από την ταράτσα μου.

Σας ευχάριστο
Γιώργος
spidercode #6787

----------

